# First Hog w/ bow



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Shot this monday morn at about 26 yards. Hes got some teeth and looks like he had an encounter with a snare at one time. His back hoof was gone but still had dew claws. Anyone know the cost of a head mount and/or skull mount?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Outstanding. Excellent way to start out the season!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wish I would have got a deer as well but didnt even see one at the stands.. At least I got this.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweet pic. That's gonna make one heck of a mount either way. Be sure to post the pics of the mount when you get it back.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Will do but gotta find someone first.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice big nasty cutters on him. Congrats on the kill. Mounts are pretty expensive for hogs for how simple they are. skull mounts are pretty easy, send me a message if your interested.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Go see Connie Mack. PM sent.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like a good hog (dead). Congrats.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

he is a good looking hog for sure, a russian looking profile and nice teeth, a trophy for sure...congrats.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking he had some russian in him too.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice cutters.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Josh!!! all that practice payed off, nice 26 yard shot!!!! :cheers:Now its my turn!!! Im finally off this weekend.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good luck John. I never saw a deer the whole weekend while in the stand. Full moon, acorns, rain= no deer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

he would be a good looking mount. congrats


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

big_zugie said:


> Nice big nasty cutters on him. Congrats on the kill. *Mounts are pretty expensive for hogs for how simple they are.* skull mounts are pretty easy, send me a message if your interested.


You have not shaved the hide down to mount one yet have you?

The "plate" on the shoulder has to be shaved down to the hide (about 1" of plate)...I have mounted a few during my home taxidermy day and they are a ton of work if you want it to look right.

Spend the money to get the mount...I think they look cool shoulder mounted!

Congrats on breaking the ice already!

Here is one I shot with a bow several years back and mounted myself....

FYI-no I don't do for-hire taxidermy any more..sorry!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

man, cool looking hog. i want one with teeth like that.


----------

